# Need some help finding a bike at BD!



## Stafa (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe there is a better forum area for this post, but I wanted to start here since I highly suspect I will end up here purchasing bikes and wanted feedback from people who aren't 'BD adverse.'

I am looking to get into road biking for recreational and fitness reasons only, for now. Who knows what the future will hold? I am a complete newb. I have test ridden several bikes now. A Raleigh Revenio 4 at 1299.00 with carbon fork and some ultegra/105 group stuff and a Giant Defy Advanced 4 (2011) with Tiagra but full carbon frame, also around the 1200 mark. I liked the ride of the Giant much more. Both bikes seem expensive to me for what you get compared to BD... so I am trying to get any idea of what you would recommend for someone like me. 

6'1", 240lbs
33.5" inseam
Budget: I want to stay around 1k unless there is some compelling reason to go a little higher. 

Any suggestions? Any other information you need? Thanks in advance and sorry if this is totally the wrong forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's amazing how many models at BD are available for around $1000. Your money will certainly go farther there than at any bike shop.

The only downside would be that you're new to cycling so you don't have experience in knowing what fit you like. Even with 11 years of cycling and owning several bikes, I was hesitant to buy online without a test ride. It worked out fine for me as I definitely got the right size and I like the feel of the bike very much. It's doable for you. Perhaps try a few more test rides at various shops.


----------



## Stafa (Mar 24, 2012)

I appreciate that insight. I am planning to go ride a Trek 1.2 soon and see how it feels. One thing I may do, as I DO like supporting local businesses, is buying one bike from BD and one from the LBS along with all of our accessories etc. I do truly want to have a good relationship with a LBS, but like everyone else I am watching my budget..


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

The Giant Defy Advanced for $1200? That's $450 off the original (2011) MSRP. I'd say that's a great deal, and the Giant Advanced frames are incredible platforms to upgrade on.

Then again, you could always buy from BD and bring it into the LBS for assembly/tuning. $1000 doesn't quite get you into carbon territory on BD. I think a lot of LBS are curious to see BD bikes in person. The Gravity series on BD has almost identical geometry to Giant's Defy, though they are in aluminum.

I'd also try to test ride a SRAM equipped bike and see if you like the shifting feel better than Shimano.


----------



## Stafa (Mar 24, 2012)

jazzbolicious said:


> The Giant Defy Advanced for $1200? That's $450 off the original (2011) MSRP. I'd say that's a great deal, and the Giant Advanced frames are incredible platforms to upgrade on.
> 
> Then again, you could always buy from BD and bring it into the LBS for assembly/tuning. $1000 doesn't quite get you into carbon territory on BD. I think a lot of LBS are curious to see BD bikes in person. The Gravity series on BD has almost identical geometry to Giant's Defy, though they are in aluminum.
> 
> I'd also try to test ride a SRAM equipped bike and see if you like the shifting feel better than Shimano.


It was nice. I really did not like the brakes as they felt quite weak, but I have a friend who may help me out with a set of 105's for brakes so I might be ok there. I'm glad to hear some praise on the Defy as I didn't find too many first person reviews from non-magazines..


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

The the OP-

A couple BD bikes now have frames that are copies of some of the name-brand frames. 

Giant has given the Defy series a new frame for 2012, but the 2011 Defys have basically the same geometry as the Gravity Liberty frames.
Gravity geometry from the Liberty 2
Giant geometry
You can see the Defy uses some differently shaped tubes, so they're not identical, but the sizing is the same. If you like the Defy, you'll like the Liberty. 

EDIT - I just noticed you rode the Defy Advance with the carbon frame. But, the geometry looks like it's the same, so the fit will still be the same.

I actually have a Liberty 2. I've been really happy with it. I didn't want a riding position that was too aggressive, and this bike has been perfect. Mine did come with a damaged rear wheel, but BD sent me a replacement set of wheels. Here's a link to a thread about my bike.

Also, BD is using a new frame for 2012 for the Record series. They now have the same geometry as the Trek 1.1.
Trek 1.1
Moto Grand Record

I will say, ordering from BD isn't for everyone. I have two BD bikes, my Liberty has been great, but I haven't been too happy with the fit of the Grand Record we bought for my girlfriend last year. The riding position is more aggressive than we wanted. But, that's with the old Moto frame that they aren't using anymore.

Also, setting up the bike is a good bit of work. You need to be able to do a full setup and tune of the derailleurs and brakes, or pay someone to do it.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

JasonB176 said:


> It's amazing how many models at BD are available for around $1000. Your money will certainly go farther there than at any bike shop.
> 
> The only downside would be that you're new to cycling so you don't have experience in knowing what fit you like. Even with 11 years of cycling and owning several bikes, I was hesitant to buy online without a test ride. It worked out fine for me as I definitely got the right size and I like the feel of the bike very much. It's doable for you. Perhaps try a few more test rides at various shops.


Jason: What is your height and inseam? Which size did you end up buying? That will give some of that are looking at the Champ Ti some reference... Thanks.


----------

